# Help... I need a new bandsaw.... what do I do?



## twosoc (13 Nov 2007)

Greetings oh learned ones. My burgess bk2 is on its last legs and I would like to get a replacement. But, as I inherited this from my grandad, and didn't buy it I have no idea what is good value for money. I was thinking either of these:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Perform-CCBB-Bandsaw-21702.htm

Or this;-

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-AWSBS2-Bandsaw-462917.htm

as they seem a reasonable size (which is good for my limited space), but what about power and cuttability. Will they handle cutting square blanks to round? Will they cut in a straight line and will the blade curve whilst cutting? All these problems were present with the burgess.


Please help!
Tim.


----------



## JackL (13 Nov 2007)

Tim,
I've got the Perform. The first thing to say is that the Perform has a larger cutting capacity than the Axminster, so it depend on the size of stock you are cutting as to whether the Axminster will be big enough.
I would rate the Perform as - well, OK - but really no better than that. I think it's seriously underpowered for the capacity.
How well either of them cuts is really down to the blade you are using. I've used cheap blades on the Perform and it just wouldn't handle anything over 2 " thick.
On the other hand, I've used and still use high quality blades and can manage 5" thickness with no problems.
One tip I would give whichever saw you choose, if you are cutting a lot of curves (as with converting squares to round blanks) don't expect the blade to cut straight afterwards. I keep one blade exclusively for cutting blanks and change this if I have to do a lot of straight cutting.
Personally, I would suggest you look at the Sheppach. More expensive but I wish I had bought one instead of the Perform.
Finally, spend some time getting the saw set up properly. The time spent on this will more than repay the effort expended.


----------



## jpt (13 Nov 2007)

HI

Out of the two you list I would go for the Perform as it has a more powerful motor, bigger depth & width of cut and has two speeds.

My preference would be the SIP 14" http://www.aktivetools.com/sip-14-bands ... 9-13-p.asp I know several people who own one and they are great machines. Especially at the moment as SIP have there winter sale on, my order is already in and it should be delivered next week.  .

They also do smaller machines http://www.westskelstonservices.co.uk/a ... _saws.html

As Jack says the blade is very important I have always used blades from Hamiltons they are quite cheap but the blades are very good and last quite well.

john


----------



## TEP (13 Nov 2007)

As has already been mentioned, when you use a bandsaw for cutting round blanks, after a while that blade will not cut a straight line as the teeth on one side become blunt, and it also effects the set of the blade. It is also harder on the motor of the saw.

If all you want to do is rough cut a blank for turning, after cutting the square just cut of the corners in a straight line forming a hexagon. It is far easier on the motor and the blade, so it left usable for other work, and you can remove the eight corners easily on the lathe.

I never cut round blanks!

PS - Aways buy the biggest saw you can afford, there is always one piece of timber that is just that 1/4" too big to go under the top guide!


----------



## twosoc (13 Nov 2007)

Thanks all, I'm gonna keep looking, but I have found the 12" SIP on ebay fro £215 inc delivery. So maybe thats the one I will plump for. 

I'm also watching an Elektra Beckum BAS315, as it seems like it will fit into the small space that my existing one filled. Its important, as I really don't have enough room as it is without a gigantic bandsaw sitting in the way when I woukldn't use it that much.

Anyone had any experience with these?

Thanks, Tim.


----------



## TEP (13 Nov 2007)

My first saw was a Elektra Beckum BAS315. I had it for 5 years before I sold it on, not a great saw, but very good for the money. It was virtually identical to the Record model equivalent at the time. Could just squeeze 6" + under the guide. and it cut that as long as you took it easy. I only sold on because I had the opportunity to buy a Record 8" height cut, which is the one I use today.


----------



## twosoc (30 Nov 2007)

Well I did it I went for the sip 12". I am thrilled with it. I managed to get it for £215.00 inc del and vat from westskeltonservices on ebay. Its a beast of a machine and only just fits in the workshop! The first thing I noticed was the weight, it weighs 65 kilos, so is much sturdier than the burgess. It looks (to my limited knowledge) to be very well constucted, my only gripe it that when you adjust the angle of the table it tips forward until you re-tighten the screw. I suppose this is due to the pivot being behind the body, and the fact that the tables cast iron! So not too much to whinge about, I have yew to put it through its paces but I can't imagine anything I'll ever do will bother it!

Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm glad I asked before I bought.


----------



## Paul.J (30 Nov 2007)

Nice one Tim.Glad your happy with your new toy :lol: 
Paul.J.


----------

